# CD-ROM Drive not working (Dell XPS M1330)



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

My CD Rom drive stopped working and I was told it was because of a driver error. So I found a windows help file, which told me to uninstall the driver and then reinstall it using an "Add Legacy Hardware" option.

Well adding it again did not work. So now I am stuck with no driver. Any help on how to resolve this would be great.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

have you tried it on an enclosure or another laptop?


----------



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

I got it to work using a fix from Microsoft that involved editing some registry files. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

oh great. did it involve deleting upper/lower filters?


----------



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

Yep, that's what the fix told me to do.


----------

